# New 3 DVD set - Basic Training for Defending the Faith - Greg Bahnsen



## crhoades

http://www.americanvision.com/proddetail.asp?prod=DVD-BTDF

A five-part video lecture series featuring Dr. Greg L. Bahnsen

Watch and learn as the late Dr. Greg L. Bahnsen teaches you how to think as a Christian. God didn´t call us be "œsecret agents," He demands our minds, as well as our hearts, and expects us to be able to give a reasonable defense for the hope that is in us (1 Peter 3:15). Dr. Bahnsen reveals that our job as Christian apologists is not to change unbelieving hearts, but to simply close the mouth of the unbeliever. This 5-part video series will show you how.

"¢ Part One: The Myth of Neutrality (49 min)
"¢ Part Two: Introduction to Worldviews (51 min)
"¢ Part Three: Worldviews in Confl ict (53 min)
"¢ Part Four: Defending the Christian Faith (50 min)
"¢ Part Five: Problems for Unbelieving Worldviews (90 min)


BONUS: An audio CD of Dr. Bahnsen debating atheist George Smith is also included!








Retail: $40.00 Now: $34.95


----------



## RamistThomist

I am tempted to get it for the debate-can that debate be found elsewhere?


----------



## crhoades

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I am tempted to get it for the debate-can that debate be found elsewhere?



http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=658


----------



## ChristianTrader

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I am tempted to get it for the debate-can that debate be found elsewhere?



http://www.wordmp3.com/search.asp?item=5901

And free shipping.


----------



## crhoades

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I am tempted to get it for the debate-can that debate be found elsewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wordmp3.com/search.asp?item=5901
> 
> And free shipping.
Click to expand...


Good call! Forgot about that one!


----------



## Answerman

Is this the same series as the one called Challenge to Unbelief?

Here is a link to the MP3 series:
http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=449


----------



## Answerman

And if it is you can download if for free here:

http://reese.duneroller.com/tapes


----------



## crhoades

Actually, it's the College Preparation in Apologetics:
http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=552

You can find the videos on VHS format here:
http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=309

For Bahnsen's Debate with Eddie Tabash on DVD 
http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=513

I'm glad you asked this. I actually have the VHS videos for this series and didn't realize they were the same. They are really good. I'll gladly sell my VHS tapes to this for $34.95 regularly priced above for $70.


----------



## Apologist4Him

Thank you for bringing the Bahnsen DVD set to attention. I wouldn't have known otherwise. I wish I had known a week or two sooner, I would have passed up on ordering the College Preparation in Apologetics CD's from CMF. However, I still plan on ordering a set of the DVD's as soon as possible.


----------



## BrianBowman

Likewise,

I just ordered the DVD set and joyfully await its arrival. For now I'm reading _Van Til's Apologetic_ by Bahnsen. Greg L. Bahnsen has influenced me much in the past year.


----------



## sola_gratia

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> Likewise,
> 
> I just ordered the DVD set and joyfully await its arrival.


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> Likewise,
> 
> I just ordered the DVD set and joyfully await its arrival. For now I'm reading _Van Til's Apologetic_ by Bahnsen. Greg L. Bahnsen has influenced me much in the past year.



I am about halfway through with VTA; I have been more influenced by his lectures than anything else.


----------



## rgrove

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I am about halfway through with VTA


My hat is off to you then. I've only used it for reference. I figure when I have about a month free I'll take a shot at reading the monster cover to cover. 

I've ordered the DVD's as well. Looking forward to their arrival! Anything to help forstall the necessity to read through the entirety of VTA.


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by rgrove_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I am about halfway through with VTA
> 
> 
> 
> My hat is off to you then. I've only used it for reference. I figure when I have about a month free I'll take a shot at reading the monster cover to cover.
> 
> I've ordered the DVD's as well. Looking forward to their arrival! Anything to help forstall the necessity to read through the entirety of VTA.
Click to expand...


LOL--Ditto. I love Greg Bahnsen and he was no doubt the mightiest warrior of the twentieth century. The Reformed church has still yet to tap into his resources and finish the war against Secular Humanism. He is without a doubt our most powerful weapon. All of that being said, his book is no easy reading. That should not detract, however, from the wealth of apologetical insight contained therein.


----------



## BrianBowman

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_LOL--Ditto. I love Greg Bahnsen and he was no doubt the mightiest warrior of the twentieth century. The Reformed church has still yet to tap into his resources and finish the war against Secular Humanism. He is without a doubt our most powerful weapon. All of that being said, his book is no easy reading. That should not detract, however, from the wealth of apologetical insight contained therein.





It's easy to be critical of the writings and conclusions of a man who is not here to defend himself (as some do with Bahnsen). Greg indeed was mighty in the Scriptures and the defense of the faith. Yet I also understand he was a very humble man who pursed personally holiness and sanctification with a vengence.

[Edited on 8-30-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## BrianBowman

Mine just arrived!!! It's Grrrrrrrreat! Bahnsen ROCKS!

[Edited on 9-2-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## ChristianTrader

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> Mine just arrived!!! It's Grrrrrrrreat! Bahnsen ROCKS!
> 
> [Edited on 9-2-2005 by BrianBowman]



I'll have to come over to watch


----------



## BrianBowman

Please do! We can grab some beer or perhaps coffee (my wife is from Finland and we have wonderful coffee from there) and settle in!

U2U for time and place arrangements!


----------



## Apologist4Him

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> Mine just arrived!!! It's Grrrrrrrreat! Bahnsen ROCKS!





In addition to the 293 minutes of video and the 58 min audio debate, to my surprise, I also received a year subscription to the magazine "Biblical Worldview" and another bonus 54 min audio CD entitled "Overcoming the Peking Duck Syndrome: Worldviews and the Difference They Make" by Gary DeMar. What an awesome deal!


----------



## Puritanhead

I Like Amazing Grace on DVD


----------



## Apologist4Him

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> I Like Amazing Grace on DVD



Amen, me too, I purchased a set at the Mongergism book store awhile back. I've watched the first two hours several times (even taking notes and a few screenshots), and the complete first disc one time, but I still need to watch the second disc. I really enjoyed the first disc and also recommend the set.  In my humble opinion, the set is easily worth it's own thread.


----------



## Me Died Blue

I've already listened to the Smith debate, which is probably the best "summary" debate to show someone in terms of being both brief and to-the-point. I've also been able to see most of the Bahnsen lectures in this series in the apologetics class at my church, and I must say, they are superb. While he doesn't really get into refuting many specific worldviews beyond atheism, agnosticism and naturalism, and also doesn't really get into transcendental argumentation (the element on which I personally need more clarification), I suppose that is where the "basic" part comes in, and for that, even though I'm not Siskel, Ebert or Roeper, I give it a !

What have some other people who have seen all or part of the series since this thread was last active thought of it (or the debate for that matter)?


----------

